# Probleme mit Terratec Sixpack 5.1 unter Gentoo



## Seeb (3. September 2004)

Ja hi, 

ich hab die oben genannte Soundkarte und kriege sie nicht zum laufen.

Ich hab auch schon im Archiv gekuckt aber da wird nur davon geredet dass nur ein Teil der Boxen geht bzw das 5.1 System nicht. Bei mir allerdings kommt kein einziges Tönchen aus den Boxen und ich weiss nicht wie ich die Soundkarte installieren soll (es gibt keine ALSA Treiber für die Sixpack 5.1).

Ich kenn mich auch nicht besonders gut aus mit Linux (vor 2 wochen erst installiert) also bitte helft mir


----------

